

Zappos is offering to pay even more employees to leave - vyrotek
http://qz.com/410461/zappos-is-offering-to-pay-even-more-employees-to-leave/

======
vyrotek
_" The company has yet to announce exactly how it will compensate employees in
coming months, but it will be tied to “badging,” where employees earn badges
based on their skill sets instead of being compensated for holding a single
title."_

As someone working in the gamification space for employees I find this
fascinating.

